# Trick or Treat?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I absolutely loathe that nasty American habit of trick or treat but can someone please tell me if I need to stock up with sweets or something if they practice such nasty habits here or even better can someone PLEASE tell me that the Portuguese haven't yet learnt about this ridiculous practice?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey *travelling man*, if you have a crazy dog that barks all the time I doubt any kids will knock at your door!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes they've discovered it or the marketing retail people have, urban area you might find a few, but All Saints Day, Day of the Dead 1st Nov is much more of a respectful time here. You'll probably find more bolas de festa and pots of flowers on sale than sweets


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What happens on the 1st November to celebrate it/ mark the date?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portuguese visit the cemeteries, maybe local processions, depends a lot where you live, our area it's a family time and church mass's.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'll make a point of keeping an eye out for something.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> I absolutely loathe that nasty American habit of trick or treat but can someone please tell me if I need to stock up with sweets or something if they practice such nasty habits here or even better can someone PLEASE tell me that the Portuguese haven't yet learnt about this ridiculous practice?


I don`t mind too much if when you open the door there are local toddlers with parents and they have made the effort to dress up as was the case in our village in the UK.
But last year here in our tiny hamlet we were surprised when the doorbell rang and a group of non local spotty erks asked for trick or treat, I just shrugged and used the old "Desculpe, eu não falo Português"and they went on there way.
Oh <HERE> is a list of public holidays in Portugal.


----------



## Jonegy (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahhh those innocent times when it was "Mischief Night"...................

'Knock-door run' - swapping peoples gates over - phoning taxis by tapping the rest bar on phone boxes (usual story on the lines 'Dad ses Mum's got to get to the Maternity - Urgent !

Ooooh happy days - never cost a penny


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't that Nov 4th?


----------



## Jonegy (Dec 1, 2011)

You could be right Canoeman - but I seem to remember a gap between Mischief Night and Bommie Night..............

................but there again - I've had a few nights kip since then ;-)


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

This will keep the little B*****ds away...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I'm glad to say no-one came knocking at the door last night so at least they don't celebrate the ridiculous thing in my area.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Well we had a brilliant time with a couple of littlies in the centre of Loule last night. Great party with fire eaters, stilt walkers, a disco and local children dancing to Thriller. No health and safety, with fire eaters coming dangerously close to setting us all alight, which we all loved. A splendid time had by all and nothing nasty in sight. The shops were all open. The place rocked. It was low key, low cost and great fun. Just what I love about Portugal.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Just had an organised group of mixed adults and children at the door singing songs and all dressed up..........too late we`d already eaten all the sweets!


----------

